# Bit shank size?



## usaimages (Feb 7, 2011)

I am extremely new to routing - just tried out my first router - and am wondering which size bit would be the best for me to buy, 1/4" or 1/2"?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I prefer 1/2 inch shank bits whenever possible. Of course, some bits only are available in 1/4 inch...

I just like the robust shanks when spinning a sharpened piece of metal at 20,000 rpms....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

usaimages said:


> I am extremely new to routing - just tried out my first router - and am wondering which size bit would be the best for me to buy, 1/4" or 1/2"?


Hi Harrison - like Doug pointed out, not all profiles are available in both shank sizes so you will likely end up with a mix. I prefer 1/4" shanks where the cutting diameter is 3/8" or less and 1/2" shanks for larger bits. For starting out I would recommend a small, 15 - 30 bit set, either shank will be OK, and go from there.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi harrison 
both sizes do a job buddy so try out and find what you are comfortable with depending on what your job is 
regards 
stuart 
newcastle 
england


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Harrison,

You'll have gathered from the former posts, that the preference is for 1/2" shank especially on the larger bits, but, some you'll only get in 1/4", buy youself some of each, try them out, and then make your own choice, unless you are going for the more sophisticated cutter profiles, where you will have to get 1/2" shank sizes. 
When I first started out I didn't know if any forums were about, so information was non-existent, I just bought what I fancied and soon found the difference. 
Best of luck to you, you know where to come to when you need a little more information.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Small diameter bits don't matter much. If you have a small router that only takes 1/4" then that's the way to go. Larger bits should be 1/2". It's possible to break the shank on larger bits that are only 1/4".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harrison, welcome and read the sticky threads at the top of this section.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

Always 1/2 inch, unless not available or to small. I think 80 percent of mine are 1/2 inch, stronger, less chatter.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer the 1/2" shanks but run both.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

As a beginning woodworker I learned in a hurry 1/2" shanks are much better. I have been phasing out my 1/4" shank bits the last month or two by buying the same profile bit in a 1/2" shank that are over 1/4" cutting diameter. I will have to keep 1/4" shank bits for my Ridgid Trim Router which is my go to router for most of my hand held router work.


----------

